# Massive thumbs up!



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've just got off the phone to coversure, absolutely brilliant service! This year I'm aiming to consolidate everything into one policy and you certainly helped me understand every aspect of cover and the price is brilliant. Look forward to speaking more in a couple months


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lloyd is super helpful for sure


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations Jake, you are moving up the ladder.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Many thanks Jake. 

Wasn't me though stangalang, I've had my head buried in a couple of fleet cases the last few days, so Jayne and Syd have been taking most of the calls. 

I will pass on your comments Jake.


----------



## Gav355 (Feb 6, 2012)

Another big thumbs up from me for covered as well. They sorted out my PL insurance - great information, very helpful and knowledgable - great service 

Thanks guys!!!! 

Gav


----------

